# blackberry's and raspberry's



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i just came in from picking a gal. of blackberry's and going to make jam today sometime--they are the biggest berries ever because all this last winter and spring i've been throwing the cat litter all over the patch and the berries must like it as they are going wild--should get at least 5 gals. from the blackberry's and the same from the raspberry's---picked the gal.in less than 30 minuets. boy going to be busy this summer


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

You're blessed. Michigan lost most of it's fruit crop due to late heavy frost except blueberries. Tells us even more to take advantage of abundance you don't know what is in the future.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Our berries are starting to turn but not ready yet. I need to keep an eye on them, for it don't look like it will be much longer.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I've tasted a couple of blackberries on my dog-walk & they were a bit sour...but my plan is to try to make some wine with them this year.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

It is always so interesting to me to see the different climates represented on our forum and how that affects what and how things grow.  In our coastal Oregon climate, blackberries won't be ripe until early August! Strawberries are just starting here now, and that is our first berry of the season. Nothing beats a fresh berry off the vine in the middle of summer. :flower:


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I live in a townhome. Has anyone had any experience growing berries in a container garden? I'm very new to gardening of any sort. I've got quite the brown thumb but I'm trying very hard to get SOMETHING to grow this year. I'd love to have fresh berries without having to pay the grocery price.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

mamabear2012 said:


> I live in a townhome. Has anyone had any experience growing berries in a container garden? I'm very new to gardening of any sort. I've got quite the brown thumb but I'm trying very hard to get SOMETHING to grow this year. I'd love to have fresh berries without having to pay the grocery price.


I've grown strawberries and blueberries in big containers(the strawberries were hanging planters) and they did very well even fruited for me.. but if you don't really protect them by heeling the pots in the ground with good leaves around them or straw or even burlap bags they have a hard time living thru the winter.
Also get the little alpine or everbearing strawberries.. they fruit all year.. many of our big greenhouses around here and even walmart sell them big and lush and already fruiting.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! I'm going to give it a shot. I'm determined to change my brown thumb to green.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Our berries are starting to turn but not ready yet. I need to keep an eye on them, for it don't look like it will be much longer.


The 'bud berries' are ripe on mine. I expect it will be late this week before the rest are ripe. It has been so dry here that the berries are small and tart, but that won't stop me making jam. I haven't had any jam in years. The last time I was stung on the hand by a hornet and couldn't use my arm for two weeks.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just seen a patch of berries on the hillsdie finally getting a little bit red. I give it another week and I hope they will be big and easy to pick.


----------

